# Interesting articles-post here!



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

This article popped up on my facebook since I like "I Care If You Listen". Maybe you've come across some interesting reading as well? Post away!
http://21cm.org/magazine/state-of-the-art-form/2017/08/03/collaborating-across-genre-the-new-generation/


----------



## WVdave (Jun 18, 2017)

International Festival: When Shostakovich pulled aside the Iron Curtain

http://www.scotsman.com/lifestyle/c...ovich-pulled-aside-the-iron-curtain-1-4514853


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Since you ask - I read this earlier today: Jeremy Denk on Chopin.

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/08/04/...t&contentPlacement=7&pgtype=sectionfront&_r=0


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Here you go, if you haven't read it already. Composer Andrew Norman seems to be popular on TC. Had to find an interview so you might be interested in this topic 
http://www.musicalamerica.com/pages/?pagename=2017_Composer_Norman


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Got reminded of this guide to contemporary music. I'm sure some have read this before, it's from 2013.
https://www.theguardian.com/music/series/a-guide-to-contemporary-classical-music?utm_content=buffercfb04&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

An amusing article on Beethoven I once read for anyone who wants a good laugh:

Beethoven was a narcissistic hooligan


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Improbus said:


> An amusing article on Beethoven I once read for anyone who wants a good laugh:
> 
> Beethoven was a narcissistic hooligan


Love it!

"From the speculations of Pythagoras about the "music of the spheres" in ancient Greece onwards, most western musicians had agreed that musical beauty was based on a mysterious connection between sound and mathematics, and that this provided music with an objective goal, something that transcended the individual composer's idiosyncrasies and aspired to the universal. Beethoven managed to put an end to this noble tradition by inaugurating a barbaric U-turn away from an other-directed music to an inward-directed, narcissistic focus on the composer himself and his own tortured soul."

"This was a ghastly inversion that led slowly but inevitably to the awful atonal music of Schoenberg and Webern. In other words, almost everything that went wrong with music in the 19th and 20th centuries is ultimately Beethoven's fault. Poor old Schoenberg was simply taking Beethoven's original mistake to its ultimate, monstrous logical conclusion."


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Improbus said:


> An amusing article on Beethoven I once read for anyone who wants a good laugh:
> 
> Beethoven was a narcissistic hooligan


Pretty sarcastic humour, but I'm sure people also can take it seriously  Even though the article is a bit over the top, it can make up a good/bad discussion on music. Cheers!


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Pretty sarcastic humour, but I'm sure people also can take it seriously  Even though the article is a bit over the top, it can make up a good/bad discussion on music. Cheers!


I'm not sure whether it's sarcastic trolling or if he's being serious, but it's not in the comedy section at any rate.


----------

